# Camber kit install



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I have a idea but not too sure..Id rather get some info b4 attemping..Does ne1 kno how to install a camber kit in a b14 sentra?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> I have a idea but not too sure..Id rather get some info b4 attemping..Does ne1 kno how to install a camber kit in a b14 sentra?


Define kit, do you mean camber bolts? If so don;t bother using them, they slip and when that happens your alignment will change. A good alignment shop will be able to get you rcar in spec. as long as it;s not lowered too much. If you are insterested in aligning the car for performance then get a set of camber plates.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

yea i just got them in today, they are camber bolts. i dropped my car 3 1/2 inchs and im getting a tilt..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> yea i just got them in today, they are camber bolts. i dropped my car 3 1/2 inchs and im getting a tilt..



if you lowered your car 3 1/2" you have completely eliminated any and all suspension travel worn tires are the least of your worries. 

You will kill any shock absorber you put on the car and no bolt will get you enough correction to be able to align it properly. 

Do yourself a favor and raise the car to an acceptable height, unless all you care about is looks. FWIW your car can be unsafe that low to the ground, bottoming out at high speed is not something you want to make a habit of. 

That "tilt" is called camber, it should be restored to -1 degree or so to be within spec.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

Wes is correct. 3.5" drop is too much unless it's just a show car. Even normal daily driving will kill your shocks. A safe drop is about 1.5". I'm currently using the camber bolts on my car will good results. It's a daily driver that doesn't see any track running, so the camber bolts have held well. I've heard hard driving at high speeds can cause the camber bolts to slip.


----------

